# would i qualify do u think?



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi

im currently at holly house in essex, on 2ww, test on mon 7th but not at all hopeful   was just wondering if anyone can advise me on egg share as i would be very interested in donating half my eggs next time, it was not even mentioned to me this time!  

at stimms i had 25 follies, but only got out 5 eggs and reason for this is not known, would that mean that although i responded well, i wont qualify as they only got 5 eggs?

also, any advice on how much an ivf cycle will cost on the egg share scheme please?

many thanks

love sarah lou....xxxxx


----------



## riajane (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Sarah, 
Don't give up hope yet, wait and see what happens on Monday. 
I have my egg share appt at the Lister on Monday. They said I would have to pay about £400 towards the drugs. The Nuffield at Brentwood is about £1000, Mr Haloob told me this the other week. 
Wish you loads of luck. 

Maria


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Sarah lou - Yes, don't give up yet!  you could quite easily still get a nice BFP at the end of it!!  Although having said that at the end of my 2 ww i was planning my next go too as I too was convinced it didn't work!  I can't say for sure about egg sharing, I think most clinics say, so long as you meet their criteria and have not had more than 2 or 3 failed attempts, so you should be ok on that one!  worth finding out about tho from the clinics... try and few, some might say different things.

Maria - Good luck for your appt at the Lister... Do check again though about paying towards the drugs, as apparently they've stopped charging for drugs for egg sharers, but they haven't updated their literature yet!!!  (I know as I had a incorrect info pack sent to me recently)...  So basically you sholud only have to pay for the hfea fee, and anything extra like ICSI if you need it...  Anyway, best of luck, I got my BFP there 

Helen xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Sarah lou. Don't give up hope yet.

Most egg sharing schemes have set criteria for allowing you to share (age, weight, test resuts for CMV, HIV, karyotype etc). Most of them also have a maximum number of failed cycles (2 or 3 usually). Providing you pass these then they ought to let you share.
The only thing that may stand in your way is the fact that you only got 5 eggs. My clinic (also the Lister) like you to have at least 8 eggs in order to share and I suspect it'll be the same or similar for most places. 
The key factor will be why you had 25 follies and only 5 eggs? I think this is a question you really need to push for an answer to at your review (if you in fact even need one!). For instance it could be that you began ovulating early and the "lost" some eggs before they could harvest them.  Or it could be that the follies were empty. I appreciate that you will nearly never get as many eggs as follies but to have a difference of 20 between them is quite a lot. Ask the question.

Maria, yes, I egg share at the Lister and can confirm that the fee for drugs was dropped last year. They're pretty lapse at updatign their literature if they are still sending that out! I've been through egg share at the Lister 3 times now and can tell you anythign you need to know.
There's a Lister thread over in the ICSI folder (not just ICSI patients). Come join us if you want.

Good luck 
C~x


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi,  thank u for your replies, i found them really useful to give me an idea of what egg share is all about, so thank u.  also, i did a test this morning and it was negative so im gonna take that as my answer tho i will test again in the morning as that is my actual test date.  

i do intend to find out why my eggs only ended as 5, despite all those follies, so far all they said is that it may have been down to the late night injection, bloods confirmed that that was not the case, however i feel i was not given enough to start with for the amount of follies i had, as was suggested by the nurse, or that the collection was slightly too early! i will have a follow up appointment soon and will post here again to say what the out come is, it may help others.

many thanks and the best of luck,

love sarah lou...xxxxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

normally you need aleast 8 eggs to qualify sharing.. sometimes you can still have  the tx if less eggs but obviously you keep the eggs and still pay the egg share price , but some clinics charge u the full wack tx if less than 8.


----------

